# What makes the point at Hatteras so good?



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello All, just a topic for discussion and also, I'm curious. I've been fishing the OBX for many years and enjoy it anytime that I'm there. But, too my question; What makes the point so good? Why can't a guy pull up on ramp 43 for instance, put out some lines and expect to catch a big drum like he would down at the point? Is it the shoals? Structure? Any thoughts would be most appreciated as I'm trying to learn as much as I can about catching big drum. Also, always enjoy reading everything you all post on here. Thanks in advance!

DD80


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Dixiedawg80 said:


> What makes the point so good?DD80


From everything I have been told and understand it is the perfect storm. Converging currents, sticks out into the ocean, bottom structure, food, pools on either side. The biggest thing that I have been told goes back about 10 years when I stopped into RTD and was talking to Grumpy. We asked if anything was caught last night after we left (12:00am) He said yes, at the point all night. My response to him was well we were fishing just south of the point (in what was there of the hook that year) and caught nothing but a couple small sharks and pup. He told me when locals talk of "The Point" they mean in the congo line or damn close to it.

Does this mean you cannot catch fish anywhere else in the OBX: HECK NO. I know lots of people who refuse to fish the congo line or fight the crowds and drive from O'coke to the north of the bridge and catch more drum than you can shake a stick at. BUT they know how to read the surf structure very well and fish when the fish are there. The window for big drum (as you probably) know is narrow. Are paper fish landed year round? Yes, but not with the frequency. 

Now I hope I am not to far off but it is what I have gleaned over the years


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

I think the point on any island or beach is prime location. At CALO the prime place for big drum is the south point. Like you said, it has a number of good things going on for it. Havnt been to the point at buxton in 10 or more years. I think its reputation is a little overblown. Id rather Fish at CALO in solitude and even a crowd at the point down there is nothing relatively speaking.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Location,location..looking at Google satellite it is the closest point in NC to the deep water.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Well I'm certainly not knocking anyone that fishes the point but it's just two crowed for me. I use to fish there but to many people flock there that don't have a clue what their doing and end up crossing lines on a cast or something stupid. Now for the ones that know what their doing I have no problem with but I have no patience anymore for stupid. And of course like the saying goes " You can't fix stupid".


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

If you've seen the point lately.....the structures simply do not measure up to the expectations that previous point layouts offered.....ok but certainly no where near optimum.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Papa-T said:


> Well I'm certainly not knocking anyone that fishes the point but it's just two crowed for me. I use to fish there but to many people flock there that don't have a clue what their doing and end up crossing lines on a cast or something stupid. Now for the ones that know what their doing I have no problem with but I have no patience anymore for stupid. And of course like the saying goes " You can't fix stupid".


Papa, I agree stupid can't be fixed. The problem that I have sometimes is distinguishing between Dumb Ass and Stupid. I have seen DA's that are willing to listen and learn from someone such as yourself. Then there are DA's that don't want to listen or learn, those are the ones that I move into the Stupid group. Seems as I age the harder it is to separate and tolerate the two, this goes beyond just crossing lines at the Point, life in general. To me a Dumb A. can be taught while a Stupid is going off the edge, just me venting..


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

The short answer is it is where the Labrador current meets the opposing current from the Gulf Stream and the shoals created by the turbulence.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't get me wrong. If I could fish the point with fisherman that knows how to fish and has respect for others? Yea I would hit the point again. But that's not going to happen. I'd rather go somewhere else where I can de-stress instead of popping a vein.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Bosco said:


> Papa, I agree stupid can't be fixed. The problem that I have sometimes is distinguishing between Dumb Ass and Stupid. I have seen DA's that are willing to listen and learn from someone such as yourself. Then there are DA's that don't want to listen or learn, those are the ones that I move into the Stupid group. Seems as I age the harder it is to separate and tolerate the two, this goes beyond just crossing lines at the Point, life in general. To me a Dumb A. can be taught while a Stupid is going off the edge, just me venting..


So which one would be You, a Dumb A**or just plain Stupid! Why do you need to "Vent"? Have you even fished The Point?

Enough fish get burned off needlessly for a host of reasons. The Point is one of the most unique places in the entire world to fish.
I'm sure you'd be the guy to spike up rods at night mullet fishing.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

DaBig2na said:


> So which one would be You, a Dumb A**or just plain Stupid! Why do you need to "Vent"? Have you even fished The Point?
> 
> Enough fish get burned off needlessly for a host of reasons. The Point is one of the most unique places in the entire world to fish.
> I'm sure you'd be the guy to spike up rods at night mullet fishing.


No, I have never fished the point, if you had read PappaT's and my comments you would had understood that we were referring to Idiots both on and off the water including casting lines everywhere. Since I lack experience fishing in that area I guess i would be a Dumb "A" willing to listen and learn from someone such as PappaT, that seems to know what they are doing, instead of someone that knows it all, boasts about power lifting and eating *** *** food. If you could clear the cloud between your ears, you might remember that you may have once been "green" and probably casting across a line or two in the day. I'm not sure what your issues are and could care less but you seem to have a knack for injecting your ignorance into intelligent conversations, then your rebuttal always seems to be...Do you really want to go there... bring it on... Contrary to what you may believe you cannot walk on water and you are not the almighty. In the past seems that yo

It's all in fun and good fishing. And yes if they were biting, I would spike up and catch me sum mullits.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Dixiedawg80 said:


> Hello All, just a topic for discussion and also, I'm curious. I've been fishing the OBX for many years and enjoy it anytime that I'm there. But, too my question; What makes the point so good? Why can't a guy pull up on ramp 43 for instance, put out some lines and expect to catch a big drum like he would down at the point? Is it the shoals? Structure? Any thoughts would be most appreciated as I'm trying to learn as much as I can about catching big drum. Also, always enjoy reading everything you all post on here. Thanks in advance!
> 
> DD80


Mother Nature and geography make the Point what it is. Some of the specifics have already been mentioned, so I'll leave it at that.
There is an article on the outerbanks.com website which goes into more depth about the Point, which makes for good reading. Some might call it a marketing ploy, but it still accurately represents what the Point is all about, and why the fishing there can be the best.
About your reference to other places to catch a big drum - do you know that the world record red drum was caught off a beach at Avon? Also, some years ago, one of the guys in our party caught the biggest drum he ever landed, a 50 lb'er, also at Avon. Jus' sayin'.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Bosco said:


> No, I have never fished the point, if you had read PappaT's and my comments you would had understood that we were referring to Idiots both on and off the water including casting lines everywhere. Since I lack experience fishing in that area I guess i would be a Dumb "A" willing to listen and learn from someone such as PappaT, that seems to know what they are doing, instead of someone that knows it all, boasts about power lifting and eating *** *** food. If you could clear the cloud between your ears, you might remember that you may have once been "green" and probably casting across a line or two in the day. I'm not sure what your issues are and could care less but you *seem to have a knack for injecting your ignorance into intelligent conversations*, then your rebuttal always seems to be...Do you really want to go there... bring it on... Contrary to what you may believe you cannot walk on water and you are not the almighty. In the past seems that yo
> 
> It's all in fun and good fishing. And yes if they were biting, I would spike up and catch me sum mullits.


And you don't? blah blah blah and blah blah blah. Your reply here, lends itself to ruining a perfectly good thread. And don't hand us that crap while using papa-t's reply to lean on, which you chose to perpetuate. It's superfluous at its best and worst. Jus' venting.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

dbl post deleted.


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

I am new to surf fishing but have been to the point a few times and yes caught some nice Drum, however, the crowd ain't worth it to me. A few years ago when I got into saltwater fishing, I was in hatteras about a half mile north of the first house and caught a number of bluefish which are good eating. I was camping so it was fun to cook em. I haven't had that kind of luck in a while (it was late july) but way more fun than fighting a crowd in my opinion. You could get some good pointers from the good people out there though.


----------



## fishdude (Nov 3, 2015)

Being in the transition zone of cooler Labrador currents from the north mix with the warmer gulf stream/equatorial currents from the South which creates an opportunity to catch a multitude of fish species. Add to that: it's proximity to Hatteras Inlet and fish entering/exiting the spawning grounds, the diamond shoals which further stir up the water and confuse bait fish, as well as the fact that it sticks out into the Atlantic, giving a better opportunity to catch migrating fish....it creates quite a unique place. 
I dislike all the crowds, but if I've been fishing other locations with nothing to show for it, I will suck it up because I know my chances for catching has always been higher at the point!
To answer the original question, Yes, you can catch quality fish just a about anywhere on HI, but the percentage seems to increase at the point. Having a good location, fresh bait, and a little luck will go a long way


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

I think the fish go there for all the pleasant people that are usually around!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Catch This said:


> The short answer is it is where the Labrador current meets the opposing current from the Gulf Stream and the shoals created by the turbulence.


From a Drum fisherman's perspective.

With the added advantage of prevailing SW winds blowing nutrients and Menhaden directly on-shore.

This year the Point has suffered from the outer bar blocking bait and Drum from coming within range of a drum rod.

Due to the blockage only time with a few exceptions the few decent Drum bites have come at high tide.

The other current issue is the bird enclosure was moved more so that ingress egress to the Point is at a low spot and really high tides wash the point over and make it untenable to park your vehicle.

At one time before the night Turtle beach driving restrictions and before the Bird fences, you could pretty much guarantee that if you ventured out on a night time high tide Spring or Fall with decent bait, you were going to get bowed up.

As far as the crowds, most pack it up a dark and then the real fishing begins, that is after the Turtle protections are over, its a long walk to and from with Drum gear if you are not in shape.

It is sad what has happened to Hatteras and Cape Point in particular in the loss of rights, to benefit wildlife interests over fishermen.

Point is also the most likely place to get attacked by a Shark so those that are walking out to the outer bar at low tide are taking more risk than perhaps they intend

Eight Foot Sandbar Sharks are Federally protected and there are a lot of them, they also think the Point belongs to them.

Come October when the bird and Turtle issues are abated the Point will go back to being what it is the finest Drum Fishing spot in the World.

Mullet usually do not bite real good when Drum are thick, they are on the menu.....spike up at night during a Drum bite and you will generate problems with more folks than you want.....


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

i honestly would like to shove a sand spike up the ass of everybody that thinks its cool to set up 8 rods in spikes at the point searching for that citation sea mullet.....but that just my opinion anyways


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

sanjuanworm said:


> i honestly would like to shove a sand spike up the ass of everybody that thinks its cool to set up 8 rods in spikes at the point searching for that citation sea mullet.....but that just my opinion anyways


That leaves me out, I only spike up 6 rods.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Dbl post AGAIN!
What's up with this thing telling me I can't post within 30 seconds of another post, to refresh and post again?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The point is a magnet for fish due to the forces of nature that have already been spoken to and because the fish are there the people follow hoping to catch some. The point because of the opposing currents is also a focal point for migrating fish in the spring and fall, the currents bring them there and in the spring they head to the Carolina sounds or up north to Virginia and beyond. In the fall they follow the current south with the warmer water then out to the ocean for the winter.

Fortunately or unfortunately those same currents steer hurricanes and tropical storms toward the point as well. Good thing for us up north in Virginia is when they come from the south they usually head east to follow the gulf steam and leave us alone.

As far as fishing there, early spring and late fall for me before the crowds arrive for summer.

Personal best Carolina Drum for me was also caught off the beach near Avon in October but the northern beaches usually produce the bigger ones in the fall every year. 

Personal best Drum anywhere for me was caught in Virginia off a kayak between Smith and Fisherman's Islands in May after they left Hatteras. Unlike the Point the bait of choice by then is blue crabs, preferably hard to help keep the critters away.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The point is a magnet for fish due to the forces of nature that have already been spoken to and because the fish are there the people follow hoping to catch some. The point because of the opposing currents is also a focal point for migrating fish in the spring and fall, the currents bring them there and in the spring they head to the Carolina sounds or up north to Virginia and beyond. In the fall they follow the current south with the warmer water then out to the ocean for the winter.

Fortunately or unfortunately those same currents steer hurricanes and tropical storms toward the point as well. Good thing for us up north in Virginia is when they come from the south they usually head east to follow the gulf steam and leave us alone.

As far as fishing there, early spring and late fall for me before the crowds arrive for summer.

Personal best Carolina Drum for me was also caught off the beach near Avon in October but the northern beaches usually produce the bigger ones in the fall every year. 

Personal best Drum anywhere for me was caught in Virginia off a kayak between Smith and Fisherman's Islands in May after they migrated up from Hatteras. Unlike the Point the bait of choice by then is blue crabs, preferably hard to help keep the critters away.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

My personal best Drum was at Oregon Inlet. But will confer that the point out fishes most other places. I was there in April but setup just short of the point to get a little space. Had a guy set up next to me with four spiked rods which was fine until he started casting over my lines to spread his out. After the second cross up and untangling of lines we had a polite chat. He finally went to two rods and all was fine. Years ago the point was not near as crowded until social media took off. Now everyone that googles Hatteras fishing will get overloaded as to fishing the point. It is what it is.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

BigWillJ said:


> That leaves me out, I only spike up 6 rods.


Mindset for multiple rod spike Man....I paid $120 for my Beach pass and I am going to put out as many rods as I want Translation: I own All the space between my rod spikes and surrounding waters... I paid for it and it is all mine

All this personal best Fish somewhere else than the Point got me to thinking.

My Best Beach Drum was caught earlier this Spring at the Point. It was a 65 pound+ fish. Same night I caught a 50+ pound fish.

Fish are getting bigger, with the Slot ban.

Point will be washing over tonight so will a lot of places on Hatteras with this blow we are having. Best to wait it out until she calms down:redface:

Here is a Tip for spiking multiple rods.....set the spikes close to cut down on travel time...I seldom spike but when I do the 2 spikes are two feet apart, that way even if both rods go off at the same time which happens when the Sharks are thick, you can manage both rods.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Well I can say for sure my best wasn't near 65 pounds. I didn't have any way to weigh it but I'm positive I haven't hit that poundage yet. That's a best for sure. Congrats Garboman.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

(Sorry; double post)


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

The point is my favorite place to fish on the whole east coast, that being said I only fish there in the spring love it every year, vbeach has a pretty good run of big drum in late sep thru early nov and we catch quite a few cobia from the piers and surf july/sep no crowds


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Papa-T said:


> Well I can say for sure my best wasn't near 65 pounds. I didn't have any way to weigh it but I'm positive I haven't hit that poundage yet. That's a best for sure. Congrats Garboman.


Papa

It is not just me...

San Juan got one about the same size 53" this week. See his picture in the Buxton Report. By the way... San Juan wants to jam sand spikes in posteriors cause he just left the Drum still biting

Drum are getting bigger. I expect a 100 pounder to show up sometime soon, if it can get weighed it would be epic

I have caught at least six Drum over 50 pounds this spring, others are getting the same big fish. They are thick.

In the past pre ban the average Point caught Drum was likely in the 40" range, 20 years later there are a lot of 48"-53" Fish being beached.

If we can get it weighed it will be worth big $$$ in sponsorships i.e. I could not have got him in without my Fruit of the Loom wicking wader socks or as the Red Head said last night...Without my Helly-Hanson's I could not have withstood the storm that hit right before I got him in.......Berkley Pro-Spec was key to my Big Drum plan and it held up

Taking the night off tonight, will be back on the Drum as soon as the wind decreases a bit


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Garbo isn't the world record 93 and change caught in avon?
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Garbo isn't the world record 93 and change caught in avon?
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

js1172 said:


> Garbo isn't the world record 93 and change caught in avon?
> js


 Yes,although Pamlico drum are getting bigger.. The record was probably a VA drum in transit.. These Pamlico fish are based in Hat inlet as well as some of the "lumps" in the sound.. They summer here and on the other side of the sound...I have seen in the past 7yrs, fish that have WAAAYYY exceeded fish of years past..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

js1172 said:


> Garbo isn't the world record 93 and change caught in avon?
> js


 Yes,although Pamlico drum are getting bigger.. The record was probably a VA drum in transit.. These Pamlico fish are based in Hat inlet as well as some of the "lumps" in the sound.. They summer here and on the other side of the sound...I have seen in the past 7yrs, fish that have WAAAYYY exceeded fish of years past..


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Just googled it: The current IGFA record red drum by weight is a gargantuan 94-pounder caught in North Carolina in 1983. Amazingly, that fish measured almost 60 inches long!

Another interesting world record red drum tidbit: the current record for weight was caught on Nov. 7, 1983. The previous record was caught ten years earlier, on the same day, only 17 miles away! North Carolina has 10 of the top 16 red drum, making this Virginia giant even more of a surprise.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed the rash of double posts lately? Six in just two pages? Not just this thread either. I'm guilty of two myself. Weird


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea I sent a pm to the admin after I did a couple...but no response and apparently not fixed


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Papa-T said:


> Just googled it: The current IGFA record red drum by weight is a gargantuan 94-pounder caught in North Carolina in 1983. Amazingly, that fish measured almost 60 inches long!
> 
> Another interesting world record red drum tidbit: the current record for weight was caught on Nov. 7, 1983. The previous record was caught ten years earlier, on the same day, only 17 miles away! North Carolina has 10 of the top 16 red drum, making this Virginia giant even more of a surprise.


 Sorry the last part of that post was referring to a picture of Vic Gaspeny that caught a drum in the Chesapeake Bay in Virginia.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Mods

What happened to all the posts that were below the one above post. When you find them and put them back. Please remove this one.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Mods

What happened to all the posts that were below the one above post. When you find them and put them back. Please remove this one.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Completely agree with how close to keep spiked rods, what's the point if you can't get to the rod before the fish spits the bait, circle hooks do help with that though.

It's been a few years back but I made a November birthday run to the north side of Oregon Inlet and spiked two rods looking for Choppers. Couldn't find anyone to go with me so I was alone changing baits all day during one of the last years you could count on a blitz. 

Fished the last two hours of incoming and the first two of the outgoing before deciding to pack it up when both rods went off within seconds of each other.

I had cheap spikes back then so I had to grab both rods. Stuck one under my left arm pit and held on then reeled in the one on the right. Beached the first fish and reeled in the other. Two 35 - 36" Chopper Blues on the beach that went home for dinner but if those rods were too far apart one of them would of been headed to western Africa.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

When you leave the breeding stocks alone all species will came back stronger and get bigger, this is the case of the Red Drum.

The first few years after the Striped Bass moratorium was lifted the Stripers were everywhere in all sizes but everyone went after the biggest ones they could find. Now it's a struggle to find them like you could just 15 - 20 years ago and we're too intentionally blind or too stupid to see the connection.

I know a lot of folks like to eat big Drum but to me they just don't taste as good as the Puppies or Yearlings, too tough of meat and too fishy flavored for me. Stripers however taste good no matter their size and they freeze well which is two of the biggest problems for that species, if you can only keep 2 fish per person per day why not make that two 50" fish ?? 

I will never be in favor of a total ban on Stripers but why not go to a slot for a few years and see what happens.

That slot and the upper limit for Red Drum in my mind should be larger, say in the 30" range.

My $ 0.02, Jay B


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks my friends for your replies! Super helpful and informative. Yall are the best.

DD80


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Reading through this I am wondering when it will be common place to use a sling to weight large drum rather than a lip scale. They are not cheap but I am sure one could be rigged up to not injure large fish (drum, cobia, tarpon etc) and get a solid weight on them


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

spydermn said:


> Reading through this I am wondering when it will be common place to use a sling to weight large drum rather than a lip scale. They are not cheap but I am sure one could be rigged up to not injure large fish (drum, cobia, tarpon etc) and get a solid weight on them


I weigh my big catfish in the net. Supports them much better than hanging from the lip. But I doubt I'll see anyone carrying a net to the beach anytime soon.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

sanjuanworm said:


> i honestly would like to shove a sand spike up the ass of everybody that thinks its cool to set up 8 rods in spikes at the point searching for that citation sea mullet.....but that just my opinion anyways


LOL thats so true.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

1BadF350 said:


> LOL thats so true.


It's true for any stretch of beach....just more so in some areas than others...


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

1BadF350 said:


> LOL thats so true.


It's true for any stretch of beach....just more so in some areas than others...


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Garbo, I imagine your big Drum have been caught after midnight?


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

spydermn said:


> Reading through this I am wondering when it will be common place to use a sling to weight large drum rather than a lip scale. They are not cheap but I am sure one could be rigged up to not injure large fish (drum, cobia, tarpon etc) and get a solid weight on them


As part of my job, I have to weigh large live drum, cobia, etc. and you are correct that a sling is the best way to do it. However, to get an accurate weight, you need to clear the sling of any water and hang it from a tripod. Doesn't seem ideal for a surf fish you are trying to get back in the water quickly. As for the Point, many of the folks here have covered it well. I'll add that beyond the mixing of North Atlantic and South Atlantic fish and the migratory implications, the convergence of the Labrador and Gulf Stream currents also create a bonanza of primary productivity (phytoplankton), which results in a bonanza of zooplankton (amphipods, isopods, etc>) which brings in a ton of inverts, and filter feeders and deposit feeders, like menhaden and mullet along with smaller fish like sea mullet, pompano, etc. And of course, this all creates a perfect environment for predators. That's why, after grudgingly moving away from NC, I still have to make it back every year, because there's nowhere I've been like it.


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

spydermn said:


> Reading through this I am wondering when it will be common place to use a sling to weight large drum rather than a lip scale. They are not cheap but I am sure one could be rigged up to not injure large fish (drum, cobia, tarpon etc) and get a solid weight on them


As part of my job, I have to weigh large live drum, cobia, etc. and you are correct that a sling is the best way to do it. However, to get an accurate weight, you need to clear the sling of any water and hang it from a tripod. Doesn't seem ideal for a surf fish you are trying to get back in the water quickly. As for the Point, many of the folks here have covered it well. I'll add that beyond the mixing of North Atlantic and South Atlantic fish and the migratory implications, the convergence of the Labrador and Gulf Stream currents also create a bonanza of primary productivity (phytoplankton), which results in a bonanza of zooplankton (amphipods, isopods, etc>) which brings in a ton of inverts, and filter feeders and deposit feeders, like menhaden and mullet along with smaller fish like sea mullet, pompano, etc. And of course, this all creates a perfect environment for predators. That's why, after grudgingly moving away from NC, I still have to make it back every year, because there's nowhere I've been like it.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Papa-T said:


> Garbo, I imagine your big Drum have been caught after midnight?


I fish piers a lot after midnight in the Fall, fishing piers is easier and my biggest Drum are Chesapeake fish like Kenny noted. Same as Elvin's Drum and David Duel's current record. My two largest Drum were taken off Rodanthe and Avalon. 

(David Duel was fishing with a Spinner for Big Bluefish when he caught the current record. He did not know what he had beached, it was his first Drum until a friend of mine Jerry R. who is an old time Drum Pro from Rodanthe who happened to be driving by on the beach, my friend told David to get it to Frank's to be weighed and now David Duel a Bluefish man is the record holder. David Duel to his credit became a Drum Fishermen after that and kept after them until his death.)

On the beach most of my Drum are before Midnight. Unlike San Juan and Tickle I am not a late night Specialist, when I lived on Hatteras work and other distractions would get in the way of fishing all night long. 

I did get three Big Drum last night, the last one was after Midnight, I quit at !:30 AM, fished a little later due to it being a Holiday weekend.

Previously noted Big Drum beach spots like Avon and North Beach are really not in play in the Spring, they host Chesapeake fish moving South, mostly these fish head offshore after Avon and are not seen around or caught at the Point.

I will be back after them tonight, and Papa most of the folks will have left the beach come Midnight and it is a good feeling to bow up late at night knowing that you will not have a lot of lines to clear.

Heard of a few Avon Fish and a few around Oregon Inlet, but in the Spring it is the Point area and the Pamlico Drum and this spring has been a good one


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Papa-T said:


> Garbo, I imagine your big Drum have been caught after midnight?


I fish piers a lot after midnight in the Fall, fishing piers is easier and my biggest Drum are Chesapeake fish like Kenny noted. Same as Elvin's Drum and David Duel's current record. My two largest Drum were taken off Rodanthe and Avalon. 

(David Duel was fishing with a Spinner for Big Bluefish when he caught the current record. He did not know what he had beached, it was his first Drum until a friend of mine Jerry R. who is an old time Drum Pro from Rodanthe who happened to be driving by on the beach, my friend told David to get it to Frank's to be weighed and now David Duel a Bluefish man is the record holder. David Duel to his credit became a Drum Fishermen after that and kept after them until his death.)

On the beach most of my Drum are before Midnight. Unlike San Juan and Tickle I am not a late night Specialist, when I lived on Hatteras work and other distractions would get in the way of fishing all night long. 

I did get three Big Drum last night, the last one was after Midnight, I quit at !:30 AM, fished a little later due to it being a Holiday weekend.

Previously noted Big Drum beach spots like Avon and North Beach are really not in play in the Spring, they host Chesapeake fish moving South, mostly these fish head offshore after Avon and are not seen around or caught at the Point.

I will be back after them tonight, and Papa most of the folks will have left the beach come Midnight and it is a good feeling to bow up late at night knowing that you will not have a lot of lines to clear.

Heard of a few Avon Fish and a few around Oregon Inlet, and earlier it was Ocracoke, but in the Spring and with most Srings it is all about the Cape Point area and the Pamlico Drum and with a little help from the weather conditions perhaps we can stay on them into the Summer.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Papa-T said:


> Garbo, I imagine your big Drum have been caught after midnight?


I fish piers a lot after midnight in the Fall, fishing piers is easier and my biggest Drum are Chesapeake fish like Kenny noted. Same as Elvin's Drum and David Duel's current record. My two largest Drum were taken off Rodanthe and Avalon. 

(David Duel was fishing with a Spinner for Big Bluefish when he caught the current record. He did not know what he had beached, it was his first Drum until a friend of mine Jerry R. who is an old time Drum Pro from Rodanthe who happened to be driving by on the beach, my friend told David to get it to Frank's to be weighed and now David Duel a Bluefish man is the record holder. David Duel to his credit became a Drum Fishermen after that and kept after them until his death.)

On the beach most of my Drum are before Midnight. Unlike San Juan and Tickle I am not a late night Specialist, when I lived on Hatteras work and other distractions would get in the way of fishing all night long. 

I did get three Big Drum last night, the last one was after Midnight, I quit at !:30 AM, fished a little later due to it being a Holiday weekend.

Previously noted Big Drum beach spots like Avon and North Beach are really not in play in the Spring, they host Chesapeake fish moving South, mostly these fish head offshore after Avon and are not seen around or caught at the Point.

I will be back after them tonight, and Papa most of the folks will have left the beach come Midnight and it is a good feeling to bow up late at night knowing that you will not have a lot of lines to clear.

Heard of a few Avon Fish and a few around Oregon Inlet, and earlier it was Ocracoke, but in the Spring and with most Springs it is all about the Cape Point area and the Pamlico Drum and with a little help from the weather conditions perhaps we can stay on them into the Summer.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Papa-T said:


> Garbo, I imagine your big Drum have been caught after midnight?


I have fish piers a lot after midnight in the Fall, fishing piers is easier and my biggest Drum are Chesapeake fish like Kenny noted. Same as Elvin's Drum and David Duel's current record. My two largest Drum were taken off Rodanthe and Avalon. Now the list of Piers open all night is very short, none on Hatteras and no provisions for walking on the pier after the pier house closes thanks to the pier monkey's and miscreants.

(David Duel was fishing with a Spinner for Big Bluefish when he caught the current record. He did not know what he had beached, it was his first Drum until a friend of mine Jerry R. who is an old time Drum Pro from Rodanthe who happened to be driving by on the beach, my friend told David to get it to Frank's to be weighed and now David Duel a Bluefish man is the record holder. David Duel to his credit became a Drum Fishermen after that and kept after them until his death.)

On the beach most of my Drum are before Midnight. Unlike San Juan and Tickle I am not a late night Specialist, when I lived on Hatteras work and other distractions would get in the way of fishing all night long. 

I did get three Big Drum last night, the last one was after Midnight, I quit at !:30 AM, fished a little later due to it being a Holiday weekend.

Previously noted Big Drum beach spots like Avon and North Beach are really not in play in the Spring, they host Chesapeake fish moving South, mostly these fish head offshore after Avon and are not seen around or caught at the Point.

I will be back after them tonight, and Papa most of the folks will have left the beach come Midnight and it is a good feeling to bow up late at night knowing that you will not have a lot of lines to clear.

Heard of a few Avon Fish and a few around Oregon Inlet, and earlier it was Ocracoke, but in the Spring and with most Springs it is all about the Cape Point area and the Pamlico Drum and with a little help from the weather conditions perhaps we can stay on them into the Summer.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Garbo. And again we have the double and triple postings.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The record wont be broke. The weights are a guess! weighing a drum is possession which is against the law.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Papa-T said:


> Thanks Garbo. And again we have the double and triple postings.


Quadruple......


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> The record wont be broke. The weights are a guess! weighing a drum is possession which is against the law.


and again with the misinformation....
google before you post please.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

94lbs 2oz
59.5"x38"
November 7th, 1984

You can see one of the replica mounts in Frank & Fran's Tackle.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

And for all the double-posts ...when you see the error screen after clicking "Post Reply," your first post is already up. Don't click submit anymore. If you do, you can, and should, delete the other posts. Maybe the site owners will fix it one day.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

sanjuanworm said:


> and again with the misinformation....
> google before you post please.


How is this miss information? You can measure length & girth but it's a guess


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

bronzbck1 said:


> How is this miss information? You can measure length & girth but it's a guess


you are misinformed in the belief that you cant weigh a drum.....
like i said google is your friend...


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I think you Both are right 

A Drum can be weighed at anytime .... When we're pier fishing for them I've often thought about bringing a top quality accurate bathroom scale to weigh them (step on then step off, release the fish step back on, then subtract) , but really what's the point. A fish can also be weighed on the beach as well, however I'm not a fan of those devices they hold them by their jaw. I carry enough crap with me and will forgo some sort of sling apparatus and scale that most likely is inaccurate.

The caveat in all of this is; Suppose you have what is perceived to possibly be a new record Drum. It has to be weighed on "OFFICIAL" sclales. These scales are only in select locations. " Official Weigh Stations" Based on our State Regulations in NC this would be impossible to achieve without killing the fish. Would it be worth paying the fine, and getting "slammed" by other Drummers? That's up to the Angler. It would be even worse if the Angler came up short.

Is there a Drum in our waters that can break the record? I believe there is..... however, I also think the current record is safe based on our current regulations.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

Read up on the igfa site on scales and certification. 
There is a girl that uses a boat out of ocracoke that wants the 6lb line record bad...they catch and weigh drum for igfa records every season.


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

sanjuanworm said:


> Read up on the igfa site on scales and certification.
> There is a girl that uses a boat out of ocracoke that wants the 6lb line record bad...they catch and weigh drum for igfa records every season.


That is a fact. It can be and is done all the time.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

You can have a Boga certified


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

sanjuanworm said:


> Read up on the igfa site on scales and certification.
> There is a girl that uses a boat out of ocracoke that wants the 6lb line record bad...they catch and weigh drum for igfa records every season.


You have to join IGFA to see their records now, but I recollect having read in the past that the IGFA 12 pound test RED DRUM record is only around 45 pounds or so.

On a whim I put 12 Pound Test ProSpec on two SL30SH's yesterday.

Test casts without bait with 6 ounce pyramid seemed to go around 200 yards or so, it was nice

Doubled up a 20 foot spider hitch to 50 pound shock with the nifty new knot that San Juan showed me.

Went out last night and tried it out, on a stretch of open beach without crowds. Don't try it at the Point as it is light tackle and under gunned and you risk problems because you cannot put the heat on the fish

First Drum that hit was actually not too much problem, got him on the beach in 15 minutes.

Second Drum that hit and took some serious amount of line out into deep water, I tried to turn him too early and broke off the Drum:redface:

Third Drum that hit got cut off at the leader when my Friend fishing a bait next to me thought he was getting bit and in reality my fish crossed is line. Result he cut both lines when he set the hook.

Fourth Drum that hit, I took my time with and 20 minutes later he was on the beach.

Fifth Drum that hit took 15 minutes.

Sixth Drum that hit 20 minutes later shape shifted into a 5 foot Blacktip, that I had to extricate my circle hook with a pair of needle nose pliers that seemed very very short at the time. I had to get my hook back.

Next Cast got bit off by a major league Shark and I called it a wrap.

Ended up with three Citation Drum on the Beach 12 pound test May 30 2017.

If I get a 50 or 60 pounder on the beach with the 12 pound test it will be a record in my mind anyway.

IGFA certifies a portable scale, but the one I saw went for $4000 or so, so unless Daiwa wants to ship me one any 12 pound test record Drum this Spring will reside only in the annals of my own mind.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

Garbo..that knot is called the slim beauty I have since been told...and that fishing report you just threw out there just makes me hate my job a little bit more...so thanks for that.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

But I don't think that's the name of it ...as every slim beauty knot I look up is completely different than that one....


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

Tournament leader knot is the correct name of that small and strong knot


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

That looks similar to the finish on a Bristol knot but without the double line....


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

So, in the picture above, which one is the double line? I usually do bimini to no name but might give this a try..... or is it what I'm already doing and I'm just missing something?


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

..


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

lurebuilder said:


> You can have a Boga certified


Your still lifting a 40-100# fish by its lower jaw. I cannot imagine that is a good thing for a fish that is going to be released...


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

sanjuanworm said:


> .


Does this work only for light mono to heavy mono or is it a good one for light mono to med floro (say a spanish or pop rig, 10# mono to 20# floro etc). 

I am gonna give it a try tonight.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

spydermn said:


> Your still lifting a 40-100# fish by its lower jaw. I cannot imagine that is a good thing for a fish that is going to be released...


Was just using that as an example of how easy it is to get a scale certified. I don't even own one but thanks for the advice


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

sanjuanworm said:


> Garbo..that knot is called the slim beauty I have since been told...and that fishing report you just threw out there just makes me hate my job a little bit more...so thanks for that.


Perhaps this report will make you feel better

My quest to break the IGFA 12 Pound Test RED DRUM Record (In my Mind) may be at a crossroads.

On Weighing Drum for IGFA in NC.

Some folks say it cannot be done, not sure why? it is Dark and there are not a lot of witnesses where I fish.

Some folks worry about the Drum's well being whilst weighing, Scientists are weighing them in Slings are we not all Scientists at some level?. Unless you are not fishing much from the beach, the way the Drum Pros get the Drum back in the water is to carefully grab him by his Gill Plate and lift him, whilst holding your rod in your other hand, none of this cradling like a baby, you cannot set your rod down and mostly you are holding your rod all night, no bleep bleep sandspikes..

Surprisingly no one commented on 12 pound test too light a line prolonging the fight after hookup making the Drum overly taxed.

Drum are tougher than most folks think, although waiting for your buddy to bring you your phone for a 15 shot photo op if it takes too long may be an issue.

Drum have been scarce last two nights and I am embarrassed to say that a Big Drum hit my 12 Pound Test Heaver and on the hook-up I applied a little too much pressure to make sure the hook was buried on a long cast. Broke him off in full Daylight no less.

Spent most of the night feeling rather dumb to have broke him off, it is pretty easy to break 12 pound test on a lit up Drum who wants to take off

I go back to a Heaver with 20 Pound ProSpec and by some luck I am bowed up again, no one in the way, open beach and I take my time getting it in, pretending I have 12 Pound Test and being real smooth with the fish, just as I get the Drum to the wash and perhaps 10 feet to the shock line the Drum rolls and the hook comes unbuttoned.

No other hits and I left at 12:00 AM on the incoming tide.

It is Friday, I have neglected work, I guess I better get ready for tonight, think I will forego the 12 Pound Test and put a few on the beach if I am blessed with getting bowed up.

Big Sharks are back and with the water warming, the Blacktips and Spinners will likely end Spring Drum 2017.

#1 Drum Pro told me last night that in 19 Nights fishing in May 2017, he caught 88 Citations. This Spring has been epic and I am glad I got to fish it.

For all you Drum Pros who were planning on being the MAN with a great Fall Pier effort......Good Luck with that


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

In the full of summer I HAVE SEEN them stressed with light line.. Heck with 20lb test have had hard time reviving,although that was in 82 degree sound water.......


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

Test post

-Natalie


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey guys, 

For those of you experiencing multiple posts appearing because of the error message you see that makes it seem like your first post didn't go up, please respond in this thread: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?140105-Replying-to-a-thread - and let us know what browser/device you are using. We'd like to see if there is a common trend here, whether it's device/browser or user groups that are experiencing this. I was able not able to recreate the issue. Also, let us know if which other threads/sections this appears in (provide links) if there seems to more occurrences in those particular threads/sections. 

We do apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you but we'd like to rectify this asap. Thank you for your patience and understanding. 

Cheers,
Natalie


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey guys, 

For those of you experiencing multiple posts appearing because of the error message you see that makes it seem like your first post didn't go up, please respond in this thread: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?140105-Replying-to-a-thread - and let us know what browser/device you are using. We'd like to see if there is a common trend here, whether it's device/browser or user groups that are experiencing this. I was able not able to recreate the issue. Also, let us know if which other threads/sections this appears in (provide links) if there seems to more occurrences in those particular threads/sections. 

We do apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you but we'd like to rectify this asap. Thank you for your patience and understanding. 

Cheers,
Natalie


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

VSAdmin said:


> I was able not able to recreate the issue.


You just did it.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

Testing

chrome desktop. 

Richard.


----------



## Admin (Apr 25, 2016)

Testing

chrome desktop. 

Richard.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Is that a fail? Or yay success


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

Wondering what one catches at The Point the second week of August? I imagine some blues and spanish mackeral would hit, but what about pompano? Anything else?


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Some blues and some Spanish and sharks. The new island has things crossed up a little. I am seeing reports of a few flounders too.


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

Where do I want to go second week of August if I wanna catch some Pompano?


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

The second bar


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

Where is the second bar? Is that at the point? Or somewhere else?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Down the street from the first bar. Better prices


----------



## Mr. Crab (Apr 16, 2016)

Not helpful, or nice. Cast into the wash between the the first bar and the shore break wherever you find sand fleas (mole crabs)

Gheez yoos guys are dicks sometimes.

Philly, you'd better not be a troll.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

sanjuanworm said:


> Garbo..that knot is called the slim beauty I have since been told...and that fishing report you just threw out there just makes me hate my job a little bit more...so thanks for that.


Not a slim beauty, its close to a red phillips knot but not exactly. interesting.
js


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

Mr. Crab said:


> Not helpful, or nice. Cast into the wash between the the first bar and the shore break wherever you find sand fleas (mole crabs)
> 
> Gheez yoos guys are dicks sometimes.
> 
> Philly, you'd better not be a troll.


Wasn't intended to be a smartass answer. August of last year we were catching citations from the south side of the point but it took a very long cast to get to them. I just assumed everyone knew where the second bar was.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

sanjuanworm said:


> But I don't think that's the name of it ...as every slim beauty knot I look up is completely different than that one....





sanjuanworm said:


> Tournament leader knot is the correct name of that small and strong knot





js1172 said:


> Not a slim beauty, its close to a red phillips knot but not exactly. interesting.
> js


.....


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

tied a couple, seems to be a good strong knot, but like the slim beauty and uni-uni it has two tag ends the same place, I'll stick with the red phillips knot.
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

sanjuanworm said:


> .


this one here if you pull the tag end of you shockleader back along the shockleader and tie the uni around the tag end also, that's the red phillips knot. and it works well as a braid/mono connection
js


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i have used red philips knot exclusively for the past several years and never fails, so easy to tie


----------



## Mr. Crab (Apr 16, 2016)

Hikes run said:


> Wasn't intended to be a smartass answer. August of last year we were catching citations from the south side of the point but it took a very long cast to get to them. I just assumed everyone knew where the second bar was.


Then I stand corrected and I apologize. Tight lines.


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

Not a troll. This'll be my second consecutive year down there. Used to go to Hatteras every year more than 20 years ago. Will be down there 8/11 through 8/20. Got a couple of charter boats lined up. One day deep sea and one day in-shore, so I have Wahoo, Mahi, Blues and Spanish Mackeral covered. Looking to get some Pompano surf fishing.


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

No problem Mr.Crab, I should have been a bit clearer in my post. 

Sounds like you have a great time lined up Philly. Let us know how you do off shore. Don't be afraid to cast far for the bigger pomps. Just do some prospecting, you'll find them.


----------

